# eyewash made legal



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was in a senior citizens' high rise laundry room. They must have put in because the softener and detergent used to come concentrated, and could be caustic. It still don't mean they should do a jackleg job.
Today was my first service call here, and the manager was ecstatic with my work. He told me at least 4 times that "it looks like it was planned for that."


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Hot and cold mixing valve to an eyewash station?

Why would it be required?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Hot and cold mixing valve to an eyewash station?
> 
> Why would it be required?


 
It's Required for a Commercial Building


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Hot and cold mixing valve to an eyewash station?
> 
> Why would it be required?




Q. What water temperature is required?
A. The ANSI Z358.1 Standard states the use
of “tepid water”. No temperature degree
range is stated.
Q. What is “tepid”?
A. It’s defined as
“moderately warm, lukewarm”
EMERGENCY EYEWASH AND SHOWERS
ANSI Z358.1-1998 Standard


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was in an accident at a chemical plant I worked in before got into the trade. The eyewash wasn't "tepid" it was cold. That made it very hard to stay in the eyewash and get the caustic out of my eye. If I had to do it again, I would much rather have tepid, than cold water. I was literally shaking uncontrollably, and couldn't talk, my teeth were chattering so violently after an hour in the eyewash.
Our project manager said the city plumbing inspector wanted the water between 75 and 90, I set the water at 88 degrees.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

also code by us to not have an eye wash being of a direct connection to any sewer...eye wash drain must be of approved material with local waste piping terminating to a hub drain by means of air-gap (as to not go and use the eye wash at the same time that the sewer is backing up)


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Hopefully that line is on a recirc to keep the tempered water to it all the time.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

And must be tested weekly for temp and removal of stangant water in pipes. I recommed eye washing bottles for that purpose..


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> .
> Our project manager said the city plumbing inspector wanted the water between 75 and 90, I set the water at 88 degrees.


 
I have a brain fart, both code books are in the van. Isn't tepid water range from 60 to 100 degrees???


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Hopefully that line is on a recirc to keep the tempered water to it all the time.


It is.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> And must be tested weekly for temp and removal of stangant water in pipes. I recommed eye washing bottles for that purpose..


There is an inspection card hanging off the Eyewash that has never been written on. So, I bet it's never flushed out.-


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the chrome supplies.....:thumbsup:

The post about the drain not being directly connected to the sanitary makes sense. Only time I have heard of indirect hub drains is with food prep equipment, not eye wash stations; but I can see the thinking behind not having the eyewash station directly connected to sanitary line. You learn something new all the time here on PZ.

I see your cup of coffee in one of the pictures....:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I looked in the Illinois code and didn't see a reference to an indirect waste. It does make sense, though. Most of these I see in plants just dump right on the floor.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I looked in the Illinois code and didn't see a reference to an indirect waste. It does make sense, though. Most of these I see in plants just dump right on the floor.


The Eyewash dumping water on the floor creates a slip hazard. The poor guy already has something in his eye, no need for a head injury as well. :jester:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I looked in the Illinois code and didn't see a reference to an indirect waste. It does make sense, though. Most of these I see in plants just dump right on the floor.


I think it says eye washes SHALL be trapped and vented, no eye washes mounted on faucet spouts, etc.

I'm trying to remember the exact details, but I remember doing one years ago and iirc, it was piped in cold only. Had to do with the specific chemical that workers might be exposed to and its reaction with water above a certain temp.

That was a long time ago. Details are fuzzy.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Colgar said:


> but I remember doing one years ago and iirc, it was piped in cold only. Had to do with the specific chemical that workers might be exposed to and its reaction with water above a certain temp.
> 
> That was a long time ago. Details are fuzzy.


Per City of Chicago code book

� � �Emergency eyewash stations shall be provided with a supply of cold water as required by the manufacturer. Emergency showers shall be provided with a supply of tempered water in accordance with ANSI Z358.1.

*18-29-411.2� Waste connection.*

� � �Emergency showers and eye wash stations within a building shall be provided with a trapped and vented receptor.

The ANSI/ISEA Z358.1-2009 Standard states the use of tepid water.* Appendix B6 defines tepid water as 60°F for the lower limit and 100°F as the upper limit.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Per City of Chicago code book
> 
> � � �Emergency eyewash stations shall be provided with a supply of cold water as required by the manufacturer. Emergency showers shall be provided with a supply of tempered water in accordance with ANSI Z358.1.
> 
> ...


 
Keyword being receptor...not hard piped in.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I like the chrome supplies.....:thumbsup:
> 
> The post about the drain not being directly connected to the sanitary makes sense. Only time I have heard of indirect hub drains is with food prep equipment, not eye wash stations; but I can see the thinking behind not having the eyewash station directly connected to sanitary line. You learn something new all the time here on PZ.
> 
> I see your cup of coffee in one of the pictures....:laughing:


 
*411.2 Waste connection.* Waste connections shall not be required for emergency showers and eyewash stations.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I like the chrome supplies.....:thumbsup:
> 
> The post about the drain not being directly connected to the sanitary makes sense. Only time I have heard of indirect hub drains is with food prep equipment, not eye wash stations; but I can see the thinking behind not having the eyewash station directly connected to sanitary line. You learn something new all the time here on PZ.
> 
> I see your cup of coffee in one of the pictures....:laughing:


I likes my coffee. It's one vice i have yet to gve up. Even though I quit drinking it for about a year because of high stomach acid.


----------

